# DOND Delta Rocket Ray base works!!



## SJ_BIKER (Nov 30, 2022)

Base is in great shape with no rot. No battery acid damage. And it lights up with no problem.
Both mounting screws screw on with no issue
Estimate: $ 50-60.


----------



## Hoagie57 (Nov 30, 2022)

$30.00  
That had to come from the same bike with the candy circus paint job 🤩


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Nov 30, 2022)

Super man special....yes
Nd


----------



## dave laidacker (Nov 30, 2022)

$40.00


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Nov 30, 2022)

Getting close nd


----------



## Hoagie57 (Dec 2, 2022)

What happened to the Cotton Candy blue top?  🤔


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Dec 2, 2022)

Previous owner lost it


----------



## Hoagie57 (Dec 2, 2022)

SJ_BIKER said:


> Previous owner lost it



Love to see some pics of the bike when you bought it ... just for amusement if nothing else 🤩


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Dec 2, 2022)

Yeah I'll get that...hold on


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Dec 2, 2022)




----------



## Hoagie57 (Dec 2, 2022)

Thanks for showing! Omg boy that's an eye catcher for sure, perfect for cruising around the carnival with cotton candy in hand


----------



## Hoagie57 (Dec 8, 2022)

42.00 + 8 ship $50.00 1st class in the mail


----------

